# Broken Pinky Finger? What to do?



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

Hello everyone:

Well, it looks like my almost 2 broke his pinky finger, it looks ugly! His little chair folded on him and when he fell, his finger was stuck, OUCH.

Anyway, should I take him in? Normally I probably wouldn't, but I broke my big toe about 3 weeks ago (broke it right in half with big chip, OUCH). when I went to see orthopedic doc, he said that even though most of the time they just tape with piece of 4X4, untreated breaks can cause deformities, tendon problems, etc.

Opinions? Ideas?Experiences? I'm going to crosspost in health and healing!


----------



## ~*max*~ (Dec 23, 2002)

Oh, poor boy! If it were me, I'd bring him in just to be sure. If I didn't, I'd constantly worry if I should have. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, I absolutely would get it checked out! Your doctor already told you as much. Fingers certainly have a wider range of motion than toes, and I imagine you'd want to make sure you preserve that for him. It probably needs to be splinted in a more secure way than just taping a toe to the next toe. Little fingers are pretty wiggly anyway, so it would probably continue to be painful if not stabilized.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

I'd take him in... I've broken my small toes many times, and never had them treated... and you can definitely tell when you look at my feet









I also broke my ring finger back in college playing tennis... the sports med. people told me it was just jammed, so I didn't get treatment. Fast forward a few months and it was still hurting so they sent me to the orthopedic doc, of course it *had* been broken but had started healing crooked by that time. The only thing they could do was re-break my finger... uh, no thanks







To this day sometimes I have to take my wedding ring off because that finger swells and just hurts like you-know-what







I'd definitely feel more comfortable taking dd in if I thought she'd broken something, just to get an opinion on it.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I broke my pinky finger a few summers ago and didn't get treated. I was spinning some older kids on one of those tire swings that lays on it's side and 3 kids can fit. It was connected w/ a chain and I was spinning near the top so the kids could go faster. Well, my finger got caught in one of the links of the chain and it pulled me almost completely around till I could get it to stop.

OW does not begin to describe it. It was hot and burned and HURT for hours! I did consider going in, but since no bones were snapped in half or poking through the skin or anything I opted not to. (I do not have the money to set a finger.) We did get a finger splint but it wasn't much help. I mean, I was 26 years old w/ a 4 yr old and 2.5 yr old. I don't have *time* to heal a finger!









Now that finger hurts sometimes for no apparent reason and the ache goes all the way to my elbow. Like today.

Take him in.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

Both of my middle fingers were broken at around age 6 and splinted to the other fingers without seeing a doctor. They're now crooked and painful at times and I've never had full range of motion with them (and I'm only 28, can't imagine what they will be like when I hit 80!). Please take your child to the doc, just in case!


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

Broken bones,definitely need to be seen in my opinion!
Toes are not so bad, but fingers definitely, your child will need those fingers for a few more years in full motion!
Hands are very important, you can go without a few toes if necessary, but take just one finger away and you are in real trouble!

No question here, I would definitely go and take him in to see a professional!


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

I've broken enough bones to say that its worth getting an xray. Sometimes fingers break strangely and need more attention than a finger split.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

They won't do much but splint it (is it at an odd angle?). Still take him in for the splint and xrays to make sure it is or isn't broken.

I've broken my pinky 3 times! same one...don't ask (extremely clumsy lol). I've even broken my big toe, twice! Stubbed it on a metal leg of a desk once and OMG!

Ice it too, it might bring down some swelling, 20 minutes on, 20 off.

Hurts like heck, don't give him painkillers it'll mask any underlying symptoms but take him in to confirm a yay or nay on it.

Sheal


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

You can buy finger splints at the drugstore to keep the finger straight and immobilized, but I'd say take him to the dr and let them tell you what's best to treat it with.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maggi315* 
when I went to see orthopedic doc, he said that even though most of the time they just tape with piece of 4X4, untreated breaks can cause deformities, tendon problems, etc.

That's because a break can needing setting. I have a knot in my left pinky (from a bowling ball) that went untreated when, in hind sight, it probably needed to be set.

I would take him in. In the mean time I would ice it as much as possible to keep the swelling down. Poor boy, that had to hurt!


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 8, 2004)

Toes and fingers are completely different. When a toe is broken, the only thing they can do is tape it to the others for support.
A finger is longer, has a greater range of motion and is used in a different way.
I would bring him in.


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

I would go in. I broke my pinky when I was 4. I was taken to the hospital. They did NOTHING. So my mom splinted it herself. It healed crooked and is very annoying when I do certain things, like driving (having hands positioned in certain ways with fingers overlapping). Not limiting in any way, but freaking irritating, definitely. So, take him in, and make sure someone sees you who gives a crap.


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheal* 
Hurts like heck, don't give him painkillers it'll mask any underlying symptoms but take him in to confirm a yay or nay on it.

Sheal

Hmmm, ...what is the underlying symptom of a broken finger???
Why would you not offer pain relief for a broken limb if you can, stomach ache etc. o.k. I can understand, but a broken finger hurts like hell!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Go in for an x-ray, it could be a growth plate and that can be serious. My daughter broke a finger a few years ago playing tetherball and it was on a growth plate and required several visits to a hand specialist. We were fortunate enough to avoid surgery but she still has some deformity.


----------

